# من جنس العمل



## makala

ما معنى عبارة "من جنس العمل"؟

الجزاء من جنس العمل:

قال تعالى: ﴿ سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى * وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَا الْأَشْقَى * الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى * ثُمَّ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَى ﴾ [الأعلى: 10 - 13]، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل، فإنه في الدنيا لما لم يحي الحياة النافعة الحقيقة التي خُلق لها، بل كانت حياته من جنس حياة البهائم، ولم يكن ميتًا عديم الإحساس - كانت حياته في الآخرة كذلك.


----------



## Mejeed

أي أن العقاب في الآخرة يكون متوافقا مع العمل السيء الذي عمله في الدنيا ، وكذلك الثواب يكون متوافقا مع العمل الحسن.
مثال ذلك أن من كان في الدنيا حيا كالأموات ، بسبب كفره ،  بإعتبار أن الحياة الحقة هي حياة الإيمان ، فإنه سيكون في الآخرة كذلك ، لا حيا ولا ميتا  (لا يموت فيها ولا يحيى).


----------



## Mahaodeh

كلمة الجنس هنا بمعنى النوع إلا أن الجنس أعمّ من النوع - مثلا: السيارات جنس، والمرسيدس نوع

المعنى المقصود هو مثل ما قال مجيد، العقاب يتوافق مع العمل السيء الذي يُعاقَب عليه


----------



## olfy784

هذه الجملة تكون هكذا 
" الجزاء من جنس العمل "

-الجزاء  معناه  النتيجة يشمل الثواب والعقاب
  فالعمل الصالح جزاءه يكون الثواب والعمل السئ جزاؤه العقاب 
-جنس كما شرحه @Mahaodeh


----------

